# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Comment extraire un doc Word d'un flux XML

## Matock

Bonjour,

J'appelle un webservice qui me gnre un document Word, et me renvoie le rsultat en string XML sous la forme :


```

```

Le tag <document> contient le document Word encod en Base64.

Je voudrais extraire ce flux correspondant au document et l'enregistrer sur le disque en un fichier .doc.

J'ai essay sans succs diffrentes mthodes de conversions en utilisant l'API CryptStringToBinary selon le post suivant http://www.rgagnon.com/howto.html
mais sans succs.

En fait :
- le parseur XML (PBDOM) me renvoie une String, dois-je la convertir ? et si oui en quoi ? (Blob ou autre ?)
- en thorie il me semble que je doive convertir cette String en Binaire. Mais sous PB je ne sais pas comment.

Merci pour votre aide claire.

----------


## phgillot

Bonjour, 

Pour rpondre spcifiquement  votre question, si vous avez le flux en string charg dans une variable string, il existe une fonction pour convertir une string en blob sous Pb.



```

```

Sinon, ensuite, via encapsulation OLE, il est possible d'ouvrir le stream .Doc
Je crois avoir le dtail de l'opration dans mes archives. Je recherche et je reposte ici.

----------


## Matock

Il n'est jamais trop tard ! J'ai trouv ma rponse, je la poste pour la postrit.

En fait il doit s'agir d'un problme d'encoding li  la gestion Unicode de PB car avant de convertir via CryptStringToBinary, je dois faire un 


```
ls_Document = String(Blob(ls_Document, EncodingANSI!))
```

Sous PB11 cette manip est obligatoire, alors que sous PB6.5 ce n'est pas ncessaire.

Merci tout de mme pour ton aide phgillot.

----------

